# Can you convert me back to wax's



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've spent the last 4 years using coatings on my cars. I like coatings because i have soft paint and they seem to offer what I think is better protection than a wax. These new waxs that contain sio2 in them interest me. 

So what do you use and why do you think I'm missing out not using wax


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Your probably not!
Stick with the coatings and wax over the top if it takes your fancy. 


Gonz.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Your probably not!
> Stick with the coatings and wax over the top if it takes your fancy.
> 
> Gonz.


This. Wax over the top if you don't like wax anymore, just suffer losing the capabilities of the sealant for a bit. 
I hate coatings, the therapeutic feel of waxing soothes me :lol::lol:


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

I got petrified away from wax by Simoniz and then coaxed back into it by FK1000P.

I love it because it's an absolute doddle to apply and remove and afterwards water seems to turn into Usain Bolt and leg it off the paint. 

As for longevity I don't know because I've not long used it. I can't wait to re-apply though. I bought a super soft red Hexlogic pad for spreading the wax. That combo is like gently spreading icing over a perfect cake. It can last 2 weeks for all I care as long as I can start spreading again.

I've cleared failed at drawing you back. I think I need to try a sealant to be fair


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Try kamikaze infinity wax mix out of a wax and a coating .


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Lol convert me to a coating. Does your car look glassy or does it have pop and depth of reflection? :wave:

There's quite a few good waxes about, can't wait to try them out when the weather permits.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

cargainz said:


> Lol convert me to a coating. Does your car look glassy or does it have pop and depth of reflection? :wave:
> 
> There's quite a few good waxes about, can't wait to try them out when the weather permits.


 The problem with coatings is the price puts people off. You need a hard base layer for the scratch/ marr resistance then a top coat for the water repellency. I will be coating my car next with kamikaze miyabi topped with either ism or infinity wax. So £210-£250 for the application. Most people won't pay this price or can't justify it. When people try a wheel coating for the first time they get blown away, it's the same for coatings on paint.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Kamikaze ism offers wax like finish i.e. Great flake pop for a coating. Best of both worlds and I just top it up with either wet coat if I'm lazy or primo hydromax. However I've now started using Garry Deans juice boost which is my go to from now on.


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

wish wash said:


> The problem with coatings is the price puts people off. You need a hard base layer for the scratch/ marr resistance then a top coat for the water repellency. I will be coating my car next with kamikaze miyabi topped with either ism or infinity wax. So £210-£250 for the application. Most people won't pay this price or can't justify it. When people try a wheel coating for the first time they get blown away, it's the same for coatings on paint.


Are you not limited to applying these longer lasting coatings inside though? That's the only thing I worry about (long cure times etc..), I don't have access to somewhere to do this so I stick to 'normal' sealants with a wax on top. Price isn't too much of a factor if the performance is there! (Genuine question).


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Why spend a small fortune on coating when you can have a finish like this for less than £45 that's how much it cost me for two waxes, O.C.D Alien 51 and Nebula on top





That's why you should go back to waxes.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I love those wheels Chongo.
Whatever configuration I choose I cant find them


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Never mind, I've just worked it out.
Must be having another of my senior moments


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dholdi said:


> Never mind, I've just worked it out.
> Must be having another of my senior moments


Are you thinking of getting one:car:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

chongo said:


> Are you thinking of getting one:car:


Dreaming may be a better description 

Although who knows what's around the corner, I would love one.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would say it's the best car I've had to date.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

chongo said:


> I would say it's the best car I've had to date.


Well prof, if you decide to give it away in one of your charitable moments remember me


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Having been an earlier adopter and spent over £XXXX having two cars professionally corrected and then 'coated' by a forum favourite manufacturer. I'm going back to waxes.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jamesrt2004 said:


> Are you not limited to applying these longer lasting coatings inside though? That's the only thing I worry about (long cure times etc..), I don't have access to somewhere to do this so I stick to 'normal' sealants with a wax on top. Price isn't too much of a factor if the performance is there! (Genuine question).


Don't have a garage done 5 cars outside never had a problem. Ism cost £125 but is enough for 3 cars so £40 a car Chongo works out about the same. I'll see ur shinny grey car with a shinny black one.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

But Chongo will get 30+ cars out of his £40


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Why do you have to choose? Coating for protection, wax for depth. Wax over the coating and everything is groovy baby.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

chongo said:


> Why spend a small fortune on coating when you can have a finish like this for less than £45 that's how much it cost me for two waxes, O.C.D Alien 51 and Nebula on top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chongo, your car looks mega with them waxs. I can see your point at £50. How long will the protection last before you have to reapply another layer. The paint on my r35 is soft. I remember seeing a post about a guy had a willy drawn on the back of his when it was dirty and once washed it was visible in the paint and needed machine polishing out.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've recently returned back to waxes. The thing that is off putting for the coatings is you ideally have to get your paint defect free before applying then there's the curing time of 12-12 hours that some have. You need a nice warm large garage for that. With a wax you can put on very easily in a variety of conditions without worrying about making a mess of it. On the other hand the big plus to the coatings is once on, they're pretty low maintenance from then on.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wish wash said:


> Chongo, your car looks mega with them waxs. I can see your point at £50. How long will the protection last before you have to reapply another layer. The paint on my r35 is soft. I remember seeing a post about a guy had a willy drawn on the back of his when it was dirty and once washed it was visible in the paint and needed machine polishing out.


The O.C.D wax will suit a car with soft paint :thumb: it's easy on and off, so you won't spend time fighting wax hollowgrams when you remove it.

I've had mine on now for I think 3 months and it's looking like it will need a good clean and then reapplied with 51then Nebula on top and it's been cleaned numerous times so pretty good I think especially in this climate :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Don't have a garage done 5 cars outside never had a problem. Ism cost £125 but is enough for 3 cars so £40 a car Chongo works out about the same. I'll see ur shinny grey car with a shinny black one.


:lol::lol: post a picture of your shiny black car please


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Specially for y'all


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I need to stop looking at Chongo's finish but I can't


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

chongo said:


> The O.C.D wax will suit a car with soft paint :thumb: it's easy on and off, so you won't spend time fighting wax hollowgrams when you remove it.
> 
> I've had mine on now for I think 3 months and it's looking like it will need a good clean and then reapplied with 51then Nebula on top and it's been cleaned numerous times so pretty good I think especially in this climate :thumb:


What do you mean by good clean. A good wash and decon. Or some sort of polish before reapplication


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I tend to use sealants on white cars and waxes on darker colours.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What I meant is to make sure that your paint is clean and free from any contamination, and if you can a machine polish or a polish by hand, this will give the wax a better chance to bond to the paint surface thus giving you longer protection and a glossy look.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

chongo said:


> What I meant is to make sure that your paint is clean and free from any contamination, and if you can a machine polish or a polish by hand will give the wax a better chance to bond to the paint thus giving you longer protection and a lovely gloss look.


So are you going to machine polishing your car every time before waxing. I wouldn't want to machine polish it 3-4 times a year.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wish wash said:


> So are you going to machine polishing your car every time before waxing. I wouldn't want to machine polish it 3-4 times a year.


What I mean is your not going to apply a LSP if your paint is in sh.. state, so a polish either by machine or hand will get it to a standard that you are happy with.

This can be with a polish cleanser,cleaner with or without abrasives, or a polish with abrasive in it.
I didn't say anything about machine polishing every time you have to apply a wax or any other LSP, then it's up to you to make sure you look after the finish you have after that.:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

wish wash said:


> So are you going to machine polishing your car every time before waxing. I wouldn't want to machine polish it 3-4 times a year.


No need to machine polish before every wax. Wax adheres better to clean bare paint but if you are topping up a good coating of wax then just wash dry and apply


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love waxing. I find it so therapeutic. It's an absolute joy. I've used coatings in the past and still do on wheels and some cars. I believe there is a place for both but I just love the look of a waxed car. 

I've got a couple of waxes with Si02 in them - Waxaddict Quartz and Fireball Fusion - both nice waxes too use on my soft paint. That's what I look for in a wax. Easy to apply and more importantly easy to buff. Both leave a great gloss to the paint and better still beading is excellent.

If you want to reapply wax every 3 months or so you could use a paint cleanser and decontaminate again before applying fresh wax. There is nothing wrong with adding a second layer of wax either. Ensures there even application.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a big fan of both and both have their place, 

But there as just so many factors to consider, and there is no set winner so to speak, 

For a car that is going to have a decontamination , re polish and top up I would go for a durable wax, others prefer a show wax etc

I will be using coatings on my own cars going forward as I am able to machine polish them and apply them inside my garage etc I also think they are amazing on wheels!

my sister in laws jeep was coated in gtechniq c1 & exo over 18months ago and is still beading and dirt just blasts off, they really are amazing


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

suds said:


> No need to machine polish before every wax. Wax adheres better to clean bare paint but if you are topping up a good coating of wax then just wash dry and apply


+1 i tend to machine couple times a year.

In between that i top up my waxes whenever i fancy by wash, dry, quick detail wipe over and then top up


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I switched to Gyeon MOHS+as 2 odd years ago I became a dad so before little one arrived I got our car ready and coated as I knew I wouldnt have time to keep the car clean and be waxing often and its really worked well, we sold that car a while after and i did the wifes new car with MOHS again and its still going well about 18 monthsin and it makes the weekly clean so, so much easier and it looks great at the end of the weekly wash. 

I used to like waxes and I have used wax a few times on my own car since, but I have bought some more MOHS+ now ready for my next car which arrives in april.

So for me in my situation its worked well.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

The debate rages on 

I've been using coatings mostly in the last 5 years, interested in some of the comments surrounding wax providing better flake pop as I would say coatings achieve this more, but maybe that's just me.

I find applying Gyeon MOHS just as therapeutic as a wax. Guess the only difference is the smell, hard to beat the nice smell of a wax.

we can talk about the finish, gloss etc of LSPs til the cows come home, its all about the prep at the end of the day.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Another recommendation from me for Kamikaze ISM Coat which offers the best attributes of coatings and the look of a good wax. ISM Coat is probably the easiest coating I’ve ever applied so don’t let that put you off although the price might! :lol: ISM will last years, rather than months (18 months and counting on my TT), and can be topped with any wax should the need for some wax therapy overcome you.  The sacrificial wax will give even greater durability to the ISM Coat and you could keep it in the family and use Kamikaze Infinity wax if you’re feeling really flush. 

Alan W


----------

